# Caught! Kitten and Dog Cuddling



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

As much as they beat the crap out if each other, at the end of the day they love each other 



































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

very adorable!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gives me warm and fuzzy feelings!!


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just noticed Vanellope's face in the first picture. I can just imagine her saying, "don't you dare take a picture of this! I don't even like the dog!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is cute beyond words. They are just so sweet and adorable!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

Too cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you! If anyone has pics of their cat and dog cuddling, I want to see them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love these cross-species-getting-along pictures! Adorable.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

These are so cute! Warm fuzzies


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Adorable. The needa teach my kitties how to cuddle each other!


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll send them right over! I need a break lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love these! My cats don't even snuggle with each other.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww they're so cute together! 

My cat cuddles my dogs all the time... especially the dachshunds... I think they must give off alot of heat lol. And they like him sleeping on them as he's soooo soft, like a snuggly blanket all their own! Hahaha
View attachment 41962
View attachment 41970
View attachment 41978
View attachment 41986


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

AWEEE!! They are so cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

